# How do I fix my ripped waders



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

This past weekend I wasn't thinking and tried crossing a fence while wearing my waders, and you guessed it....SNAG!!!!!!!!!!! I ripped a small hole in my waders near my knee. The hole is about 1/4" long. Just wondering if anyone has any advice on what they use to patch something like this.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess from your post, you waders didn't come with some patch material?

I ha a pair of stocking foot waders and even though I was careful, eventually the sand and small gravel wears a hole in the foot...I got some waterproof glue from Wal-Mart and presto! I think it was around $1 and did a field repair...ready to go in a few hours.


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Do you remember what brand of glue you used? 

As luck would have it, my waders did come with some repair material but that seems to be lost at the moment.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Shoo Goo, in a red tube...WalMart


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

rukus said:


> Do you remember what brand of glue you used?


As Wyogoob listed below, that's probably a good one. I don't remember what I got, but it was literally $0.97 and waterproof. It was late one evening, so they were open 24hrs. Plus they change inventory so frequently, they may not have the same brand next time.

The key as you know is *WATERPROOF*. I think I read on the tube that the brand I got was also flexible, so those 2 factors are good ones.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Try Aquaseal, works great on repairing waders but also depends on the size of the tear if the tear is larger than an inch you'll need patch material to cover the tear. 

I know cabelas has a wader repair kit, sportmans should too but I never know with sportmans anymore :?


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Definitely aqua seal Ive repaired many rips with it and it works great.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Wy is right- look at the materials made to make shoe goo and Aqua seal. If it makes you feel any better you the marine show goo.


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I appreciate it. I am going to head to the store tonight and see what I can find.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have used both Aquaseal and ShoeGoo, The Aquaseal is awesome stuff and with a little ingenuity can actually repair holes more than an inch in diameter. If it is just a rip and all the fabric is still there, just pull the edges together and cover the slash with some duct tape. Then repair with the Aquaseal from the other side. This allows it to use the duct tape as a mold and will form a layer of material to fill the tear. Same thing with a hole that is missing material, but put down a square of wax paper first then tape around it. up to an inch or so it will repair solidly and durably.

I have not tried using the ShoeGoo that way, but it is WAY cheaper than the Aquaseal.
Shoe goo costs about $4 for 3.7 ounces, while Aquaseal is nearly $7 for 3/4 of an ounce.
$10 if you buy the package with the accellerant.
The accellerant has the advantage of making it cure in 2 hours instead of 9.
The shoeGoo cures in just a couple of hours all by itself.
Hope that helps.


----------

